# media-libs/mlt-6.2.0-r2 lässt sich nicht bauen [solved]

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier folgendes:

```
emerge -DuNtav world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] kde-apps/kde-meta-16.08.3:5::gentoo [16.04.3:5::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]  kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-16.08.3:5::gentoo [16.04.3:5::gentoo] USE="-accessibility -pim -sdk (-nls%*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]   kde-apps/kdemultimedia-meta-16.08.3:5::gentoo [16.04.3:5::gentoo] USE="ffmpeg nls%*" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]    kde-apps/kdenlive-16.08.3:5::gentoo [16.04.3:5::gentoo] USE="handbook semantic-desktop -debug -freesound% -gles2 -jogshuttle% -v4l" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]     media-libs/mlt-6.2.0-r2::gentoo  USE="ffmpeg gtk kdenlive melt opengl qt5 sdl vdpau xml -compressed-lumas -debug -fftw -frei0r -jack -libav -libsamplerate -lua -python -rtaudio -ruby -xine" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

Total: 5 packages (4 upgrades, 1 new), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

```

```
make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mlt-6.2.0-r2/work/mlt-6.2.0/src/modules/avformat'

Makefile:5: recipe for target 'all' failed

make[1]: *** [all] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mlt-6.2.0-r2/work/mlt-6.2.0/src/modules'

Makefile:9: recipe for target 'all' failed

make: *** [all] Error 1

 * ERROR: media-libs/mlt-6.2.0-r2::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed
```

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.3.0 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-4.9.4, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.4.26-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.4.26-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-4500U_CPU_@_1.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:     7947832 total,   5543068 free

KiB Swap:    8388604 total,   8388604 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 23 Dec 2016 06:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.3_rc4::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.6.3::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.22.4::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo, 4.9.4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core-avx2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/easy-rsa /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core-avx2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aes alsa amd64 apache2 avx avx2 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli client-libs consolekit cracklib crypt cryptsetup cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fma3 fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv ipod ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nvidia ogg opengl openmp opus pam pango pcre pdf phonon php plasma png policykit popcnt ppds qml qt3support qt4 qt5 readline savedconfig sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vdpau vhosts vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21" SANE_BACKENDS="xerox_mfp" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia modesetting" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USE_PYTHON="2.7 3.4"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Falls jemand zwischen der ganzen Esserei etwas Zeit hat  :Smile: 

Frohe Weihnachten

----------

## 3PO

Vermutlich hast Du ffmpeg-3.x installiert?

----------

## tazinblack

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Vermutlich hast Du ffmpeg-3.x installiert?

 

Jap, hab ich

```
equery l ffmpeg

 * Searching for ffmpeg ...

[IP-] [  ] media-video/ffmpeg-3.2.2:0/55.57.57
```

ist das ein Problem?

Wenn ich das wieder auf stable stelle gehts auch nicht:

```
emerge -DuNtav world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  rR    ] media-libs/chromaprint-1.2::gentoo  USE="-libav {-test} -tools" 0 KiB              

[ebuild  rR    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-libav-1.8.3:1.0::gentoo  USE="orc -libav" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR   ~] media-video/gpac-0.6.1-r2::gentoo  USE="X a52 aac alsa ffmpeg ipv6 jpeg mad opengl png sdl ssl truetype vorbis xml xvid -debug -dvb -jack -jpeg2k -libav -libressl -oss -pulseaudio -static-libs -theora" 0 KiB  

[ebuild  rR    ] media-libs/gegl-0.2.0-r2::gentoo  USE="cairo ffmpeg jpeg png sdl svg -debug -jpeg2k -lensfun -libav -openexr -raw -umfpack" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse" 0 KiB                                                          

[ebuild  rR    ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.2.6-r1:1::gentoo  USE="X a52 aac alsa css dts flac gtk ipv6 jpeg mad mmap mng nls opengl sdl truetype vdpau vorbis xcb xinerama xv xvmc -aalib (-altivec) -bluray -directfb -dvb -dxr3 -fbcon -fusionsound -imagemagick -jack -libav -libcaca -modplug -musepack -oss -pulseaudio -samba -speex -theora -v4l -vaapi -vcd -vdr (-vidix) (-vis) -vpx -wavpack" 0 KiB                                                                                         

[ebuild  rR   ~] media-video/mpv-0.22.0-r1::gentoo  USE="X alsa cdda cli dvd egl enca encode iconv jpeg lcms libass lua luajit opengl uchardet vdpau xinerama xscreensaver xv (-aqua) -archive -bluray (-coreaudio) -doc -drm -dvb -gbm -jack -libav -libcaca -libguess -libmpv -openal -oss -pulseaudio (-raspberry-pi) -rubberband -samba -sdl (-selinux) {-test} -tools -v4l -vaapi -vf-dlopen -wayland -zsh-completion" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_5" 0 KiB                           

[ebuild  rR   ~] app-cdr/k3b-2.0.3-r3:4::gentoo  USE="dvd encode ffmpeg flac handbook mad mp3 vorbis (-aqua) -debug -emovix -libav -musepack -sndfile -sox -taglib -vcd" L10N="-ast -be -bg -bs -ca -ca-valencia -cs -csb -da -de -el -en-GB -eo -es -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hne -hr -hu -is -it -ja -kk -km -ko -ku -lt -lv -mai -mr -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -oc -pa -pl -pt -pt-BR -ro -ru -se -sk -sl -sr -sr-Latn -sr-Latn-ijekavsk -sr-ijekavsk -sv -th -tr -ug -uk -zh-CN -zh-TW" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-apps/kde-meta-16.08.3:5::gentoo [16.04.3:5::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]  kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-16.08.3:5::gentoo [16.04.3:5::gentoo] USE="-accessibility -pim -sdk (-nls%*)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]   kde-apps/kdemultimedia-meta-16.08.3:5::gentoo [16.04.3:5::gentoo] USE="ffmpeg nls%*" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]    kde-apps/kdenlive-16.08.3:5::gentoo [16.04.3:5::gentoo] USE="handbook semantic-desktop -debug -freesound% -gles2 -jogshuttle% -v4l" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ]    kde-apps/ffmpegthumbs-16.08.3:5::gentoo  USE="-debug -libav" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] kde-frameworks/kfilemetadata-5.26.0-r1:5/5.26::gentoo  USE="exif ffmpeg pdf -debug -epub -libav -taglib {-test}" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] kde-apps/kdenlive-16.08.3:5::gentoo [16.04.3:5::gentoo] USE="handbook semantic-desktop -debug -freesound% -gles2 -jogshuttle% -v4l" 

[ebuild  N     ]  media-libs/mlt-6.2.0-r2::gentoo  USE="ffmpeg gtk kdenlive melt opengl qt5 sdl vdpau xml -compressed-lumas -debug -fftw -frei0r -jack -libav -libsamplerate -lua -python -rtaudio -ruby -xine" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] net-misc/freerdp-2.0.0_pre20160722:0/2::gentoo  USE="X alsa client cups ffmpeg jpeg usb xinerama xv -debug -doc -gstreamer -libav (-libressl) (-neon) -pulseaudio -server -smartcard -systemd {-test} -wayland" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse2" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] media-video/vlc-2.2.4:0/5-8::gentoo  USE="X a52 alsa avcodec avformat bidi cdda dbus dts dvbpsi dvd encode ffmpeg flac gcrypt gnutls httpd jpeg kde libnotify libsamplerate live lua matroska mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl opus png qt5 sdl svg swscale theora truetype udev vdpau vlm vorbis x264 xcb xml xv -aalib (-altivec) -atmo (-audioqueue) -bluray -cddb -chromaprint -dc1394 -debug -directfb (-directx) -dvb (-dxva2) -faad -fdk -fluidsynth -fontconfig -gme -gnome -growl -ieee1394 -jack -kate -libass -libav -libcaca -libtar -libtiger -linsys -lirc (-macosx-dialog-provider) (-macosx-eyetv) (-macosx-qtkit) (-macosx-quartztext) -modplug -mtp -musepack (-neon) -omxil -opencv -optimisememory -postproc -projectm -pulseaudio -qt4 -rdp -rtsp -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sdl-image -sftp -shout -sid -skins -speex -taglib {-test} -tremor -twolame -upnp -v4l -vaapi -vcdx -vnc -vpx -wma-fixed -x265 -zeroconf -zvbi" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR   ~]  media-video/ffmpeg-3.2.2:0/55.57.57::gentoo  USE="X alsa bzip2 encode gpl hardcoded-tables iconv mp3 network opengl opus postproc sdl threads truetype vdpau vorbis x264 xcb xvid zlib (-altivec) -amr -amrenc (-armv5te) (-armv6) (-armv6t2) (-armvfp) -bluray -bs2b -cdio -celt -chromaprint -cpudetection -debug -doc -ebur128 -fdk -flite -fontconfig -frei0r -fribidi -gcrypt -gme -gmp -gnutls -gsm -iec61883 -ieee1394 -jack -jpeg2k -kvazaar -ladspa -libass -libcaca -libilbc -librtmp -libsoxr -libv4l -lzma (-mipsdspr1) (-mipsdspr2) (-mipsfpu) (-mmal) -modplug (-neon) -nvenc -openal -openh264 -openssl -oss -pic -pulseaudio -rubberband -samba -schroedinger -snappy -speex -ssh -static-libs {-test} -theora -twolame -v4l -vaapi -vpx -wavpack -webp -x265 -zimg -zvbi" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3 -3dnow -3dnowext -fma4 -xop" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffescape ffeval ffhash fourcc2pixfmt graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart sidxindex trasher" 0 KiB

Total: 17 packages (4 upgrades, 1 new, 12 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.accept_keywords" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by virtual/ffmpeg-9-r2::gentoo[-libav]

# required by kde-apps/kdenlive-16.08.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kdemultimedia-meta-16.08.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-16.08.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kde-meta-16.08.3::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=media-video/ffmpeg-3.2.2 ~amd64
```

Die neueste ~media-libs/mlt hab ich auch schon probiert. Ändert auch nichts

----------

## 3PO

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> [...] ist das ein Problem? ...

 

Ja, genau das ist das Problem!

Leider ist es bei ffmpeg so, dass die Entwickler immer mal wieder meinen, einfach so, bestehende Standards zu ändern.

Und leider ist es auch so, dass ein Downgrade von 3.x auf 2.x eben nicht ganz so einfach geht.  :Sad: 

Ich habe mit dem Scheiß Tage verbracht, bis ich meinen HTPC wieder vernünftig am Laufen hatte.

----------

## tazinblack

ok, dann einfach abwarten? Oder nen Bug Report aufmachen?

Sonstige Tipps?

----------

## 3PO

Die Frage ist halt, ob Du unbedingt mlt benötigst?

Was sagt denn:

```
equery d media-libs/mlt
```

----------

## tazinblack

```
equery d media-libs/mlt

 * These packages depend on media-libs/mlt:

kde-apps/kdenlive-16.04.3 (>=media-libs/mlt-0.9.8-r1[ffmpeg,kdenlive,melt,qt5,sdl,xml])
```

ok, habs durchschaut, wenn ich kdenlive mit USE=-melt baue, sollte ich mlt nicht brauchen.

Wieso heißt das USE Flag nicht mlt anstatt melt???

----------

## Josef.95

Einen Bugreport gibt es bereits --> Bug 580630

media-libs/mlt mit USE=-vdpau bauen sollte wahrscheinlich funktionieren.

----------

## tazinblack

sieht besser aus, danke euch!

----------

